# Dragon Greetings



## Starjumper7

Hi, I thought this beginner's forum would be a good place to say hello. Hello.
Actually I am pretty much a beginner in wing chun, but I have some close relationships to it.

I lived in Seattle for most of my adult life, before moving to Ecuador, and I was lucky to have been accepted into a semi secret little family that was centered around my main teacher, named Fook Yueng. I don't know if any of you have heard of him.

Most martial artists have not heard of him because he wished to remain hidden from the public eye, but he is famous in a way, or famous and much loved by the small community that knows about him. He was Bruce Lee's uncle and main kung fu teacher. Bruce came to live with him in Seattle so that he could go to the University of Washington. Bruce lived with him for three years and was his student for a total of eight years.

Mr. Yueng was in the Red Boat Opera. I think some of you will have heard of Red Boat Wing Chun, well, Mr. Yueng was the Monkey King, the star of the opera, and so was Bruce's father, so they were the closest of kung fu brothers. The reason that Bruce said that he made it up is because Mr. Yueng did not want him to tell people who he learned his stuff from, because he didn't want people bothering him for lessons or challenging him to fights; he only taught Bruce as a relative, in private.

I was also Mr. Yueng's student for eight years, but he taught me chi kung, not kung fu. However, I got to learn some of the kung fu methods from some of his other student's, one who was probably more advanced than Bruce. I never was interested in martial arts or fighting, but I got to see what they were doing, and it was so amazing that I became interested purely from a scientific standpoint - or so I thought. It turns out I've been in this system from past lives.

Anyway, my primary interest is in real nei kung (as opposed to fake nei kung, which is what the public has been led to believe) and I like to share methods of chi power cultivation.

Mr. Yueng knew over a hundred martial arts, but his main ones, or favorite ones, were tai chi, wing chun, bagua, and praying mantis; and they all blended together in his mind, which is something that happens when you "arrive at the formless". So perhaps I can comment on some of the combat methods discussed here on the forum.

Steve


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Headhunter

Welcome

But knew 100 martial arts?....hmmm


----------



## Xue Sheng

Welcome to MT

Heard of Fook Yeung, and he was not the uncle of Bruce Lee by western standards. He was not Bruce Lee's father or mother's brother. However by Chinese standards, Bruce Would have called him uncle.


----------



## Starjumper7

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk.



Thank you.



Headhunter said:


> Welcome
> 
> But knew 100 martial arts?....hmmm



That's what I was told, more than a hundred actually.  It's not so surprising if you think about it.  Someone who, at ten,  joined the opera which traveled all over China's coasts and big rivers, was one of the main stars, and was exposed to the wicked underbelly of the Chinese killing community for decades ... because the Red Boat Opera was a cover for a troupe of anti government assassins ... could have learned very many martial arts.

When I asked Mr. Yueng who his teachers were he said "everybody in China"  He said that all the masters liked him because he was a good looking kid and intelligent.

Those types of masters and those kinds of days are just about all gone now.


----------



## W.Bridges

Welcome


----------



## Headhunter

Starjumper7 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was told, more than a hundred actually.  It's not so surprising if you think about it.  Someone who, at ten,  joined the opera which traveled all over China's coasts and big rivers, was one of the main stars, and was exposed to the wicked underbelly of the Chinese killing community for decades ... because the Red Boat Opera was a cover for a troupe of anti government assassins ... could have learned very many martial arts.
> 
> When I asked Mr. Yueng who his teachers were he said "everybody in China"  He said that all the masters liked him because he was a good looking kid and intelligent.
> 
> Those types of masters and those kinds of days are just about all gone now.


Okay


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Someone might feasibly be exposed to 100 martial arts if they travel a lot and meet a lot of martial artists. If they spent even a month on each one - without breaks - that'd take more than 8 years of nonstop training. And that'd be just a month of each, not nearly enough to claim they "know" that art, IMO. 6 months each, still training nonstop, they'd need 50 years. And that's with only 6 months in any given art. Spend the time to really develop any of them, and you throw all the math off.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Someone might feasibly be exposed to 100 martial arts if they travel a lot and meet a lot of martial artists. If they spent even a month on each one - without breaks - that'd take more than 8 years of nonstop training. And that'd be just a month of each, not nearly enough to claim they "know" that art, IMO. 6 months each, still training nonstop, they'd need 50 years. And that's with only 6 months in any given art. Spend the time to really develop any of them, and you throw all the math off.



Lot of claims like that made by Chinese MA teachers in the West. And many more made by their adoring students. Chances are he was very good and actually trained a few, but far FAR from 100s. And he was actually, allegedly, well trained in a few.


----------



## drop bear

Dragon greetings to you as well.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Headhunter said:


> But knew 100 martial arts?....





Starjumper7 said:


> That's what I was told, more than a hundred actually





gpseymour said:


> Someone might feasibly be exposed to 100 martial arts if they travel a lot and meet a lot of martial artists. If they spent even a month on each one - without breaks - that'd take more than 8 years of nonstop training. And that'd be just a month of each, not nearly enough to claim they "know" that art, IMO. 6 months each, still training nonstop, they'd need 50 years. And that's with only 6 months in any given art. Spend the time to really develop any of them, and you throw all the math off.


I guess it depends on what you mean by "knowing" a martial art. (Also on how you count sub-styles within a system.)

I'll look at my own training for comparison. I've never trained martial arts full-time professionally, as Mr. Yueng did. I also did not start training as young as he did and am not yet as old as he was when he passed. I'll therefore allow that he could have easily twice my experience and possibly much more than that.

I just did a quick count of all the arts I've had at least a few hours of training in, and came up with 22. If you split that up by sub-styles (i.e. Inosanto-blend Kali vs FCS Kali), then I could bump that up to maybe 25 or so.

If you limit it to arts I have at least 100 hours of training in, then it drops down to maybe 10 or 11.

If you limit it to arts I understand well enough to teach someone else reliable functional skills, then it becomes 4 or 5.

If you limit it to arts I'm actually kind of good at ... maybe 2 or 3, maybe just 1, depending on how high your standards are.

If we say that Mr. Yueng had 4x my experience, then I could believe he had exposure to 100 styles. I suspect the ratio of arts he had exposure to compared to arts he had significant training in was probably something like what I've outlined for myself.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Tony Dismukes said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by "knowing" a martial art. (Also on how you count sub-styles within a system.)
> 
> I'll look at my own training for comparison. I've never trained martial arts full-time professionally, as Mr. Yueng did. I also did not start training as young as he did and am not yet as old as he was when he passed. I'll therefore allow that he could have easily twice my experience and possibly much more than that.
> 
> I just did a quick count of all the arts I've had at least a few hours of training in, and came up with 22. If you split that up by sub-styles (i.e. Inosanto-blend Kali vs FCS Kali), then I could bump that up to maybe 25 or so.
> 
> If you limit it to arts I have at least 100 hours of training in, then it drops down to maybe 10 or 11.
> 
> If you limit it to arts I understand well enough to teach someone else reliable functional skills, then it becomes 4 or 5.
> 
> If you limit it to arts I'm actually kind of good at ... maybe 2 or 3, maybe just 1, depending on how high your standards are.
> 
> If we say that Mr. Yueng had 4x my experience, then I could believe he had exposure to 100 styles. I suspect the ratio of arts he had exposure to compared to arts he had significant training in was probably something like what I've outlined for myself.


I think this is exactly it. He may have had exposure to a ton of different arts, especially if he was actively meeting martial artists while traveling, with some of the arts being similar enough he could use them to learn something about the new ones. Another thing to keep in mind regarding Gerry’s math is that he’s assuming one art at a time. That’s not necessarily a safe assumption, since people could easily be training 3 or even 4 arts at once, especially if they’re compatible.


----------



## Headhunter

Tony Dismukes said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by "knowing" a martial art. (Also on how you count sub-styles within a system.)
> 
> I'll look at my own training for comparison. I've never trained martial arts full-time professionally, as Mr. Yueng did. I also did not start training as young as he did and am not yet as old as he was when he passed. I'll therefore allow that he could have easily twice my experience and possibly much more than that.
> 
> I just did a quick count of all the arts I've had at least a few hours of training in, and came up with 22. If you split that up by sub-styles (i.e. Inosanto-blend Kali vs FCS Kali), then I could bump that up to maybe 25 or so.
> 
> If you limit it to arts I have at least 100 hours of training in, then it drops down to maybe 10 or 11.
> 
> If you limit it to arts I understand well enough to teach someone else reliable functional skills, then it becomes 4 or 5.
> 
> If you limit it to arts I'm actually kind of good at ... maybe 2 or 3, maybe just 1, depending on how high your standards are.
> 
> If we say that Mr. Yueng had 4x my experience, then I could believe he had exposure to 100 styles. I suspect the ratio of arts he had exposure to compared to arts he had significant training in was probably something like what I've outlined for myself.


Yeah maybe but the thing saying he "knows" 100 martial arts. That's obviously a thing that's said to make him sound better. I could say I kmow taekwondo because I did a week of it in the 90s but doesn't mean I'm any good at it or can show you anything of it now


----------



## Gerry Seymour

kempodisciple said:


> I think this is exactly it. He may have had exposure to a ton of different arts, especially if he was actively meeting martial artists while traveling, with some of the arts being similar enough he could use them to learn something about the new ones. Another thing to keep in mind regarding Gerry’s math is that he’s assuming one art at a time. That’s not necessarily a safe assumption, since people could easily be training 3 or even 4 arts at once, especially if they’re compatible.


Agreed, though three arts at once doesn't really change the math. 3 arts for 3 months is about the same exposure as 1 art at a time for 1 month each.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

gpseymour said:


> Agreed, though three arts at once doesn't really change the math. 3 arts for 3 months is about the same exposure as 1 art at a time for 1 month each.


I was thinking more for 6 months. So he could train 3 arts for 6 months, versus 1 for six months, and shorten the time needed to reach 100 from 50 to a little under 20. Or study 3 for a year, and reach 100 arts in a little over 30 years. Which is theoretically doable, and I could understand someone stating they trained in an art after doing it for a year.


----------



## JowGaWolf

gpseymour said:


> Agreed, though three arts at once doesn't really change the math. 3 arts for 3 months is about the same exposure as 1 art at a time for 1 month each.



It also depends on how similar the martial art system is.    For example, I don't think it would be difficult for me to learn Choy Li Fut, Choy Ga, Hung Ga, Jow Ga, Mizong, and Lama Pai at the same time.  Because some of the techniques are similar or a variation what I already do in Jow Ga.  If I had time and money that I can probably learn all of these at the same time.  The most difficult part would be not the learning , but trying to prevent techniques from one system blending with another.

The hardest part would be me trying to keep the techniques separate in my training and just memory power along would be difficult.  For every system, with a good memory I could learn 2 forms per system, per year.  So for my example, that's 14 forms in 1 year.   I would have to have a memory like my son to work at that pace.

The thing is after that first year the math gets really nasty to learn 28 forms in 2 years, 42 forms in 3 years and that's only covering 21 systems.There is just too much to overcome at that pace.  Even at 3 year.

I'm thinking this " *was in the Red Boat Opera*" is similar to how many martial arts that today's action stars are exposed to, when making movies.  If that's how the 100 count happened then I can see this as being realistic.


----------



## JowGaWolf

kempodisciple said:


> I was thinking more for 6 months. So he could train 3 arts for 6 months, versus 1 for six months, and shorten the time needed to reach 100 from 50 to a little under 20. Or study 3 for a year, and reach 100 arts in a little over 30 years. Which is theoretically doable, and I could understand someone stating they trained in an art after doing it for a year.


But you couldn't maintain what you learned.  Things will start to blend and you'll forget what techniques go with what system.  Eventually things will fade.  Sort like when you don't practice a form for a year, you begin to forget. stuff


----------



## Starjumper7

Good comments, possibly 'knows' isn't the best word to use, but that's the word that was used when it was told to me.  I never implied mastered.  What I was thinking is that when you are exposed to so many styles of martial arts and most of them are based on Taoist principles or philosophy, then there is a lot of similarity.  From my exposure to these arts I've learned that there are tremendous amounts of variations to any move, and there are also a lot of similar moves that run across different systems.  With applications that are similar to each other but have little differences you could say they are the same application, but sometimes approached, expressed, and explained differently.

I call this "arriving at the formless" when things all blend together, and you can see the sameness and the underlying principles.  I was told that Mr. Yueng knew so many arts that they all blended together in his mind as a single thing, which is normal.  Arriving at the formless is one of the big goals in Taoism and in tai chi as well.  I suppose that arriving at the formless is embedded in the wing chun systems too, but I'm not familiar enough with wing chun to make that pronouncement.

Anyway, what was really amazing about Mr. Yueng was his bright energy that sparkled, and his joy, which was contagious.  He chi power was vast, and his psychic abilities made him essentially omniscient.  He was one of the more advanced chi kung masters one could hope to find anywhere in the world, which is another reason he stayed hidden.


----------



## Starjumper7

Speaking of ability to learn things quickly or not I have a little story.  Andy Dale was my main Yang stle tai chi teacher, and Tchoung Ta Tchen was his teacher, my grandfather teacher, who I got to go see quite a few times at his home.  He had been a general in the Chinese army, and he was a real tough and serious dude.  He was known as a grandmaster and was famous for being able to push people "really far" before they touch down.  Anyway, Andy learned a new tai chi form, and it took him about a month to get the whole form memorized, then he showed it to Tchoung one time.  A month later he went to see Tchoung, and Tchoung did the form for him, he did it perfectly, but incorporated more of the correct tai chi principles in it.  After seeing it only once.  Just to show some high level abilites = )


----------



## Headhunter

Starjumper7 said:


> Speaking of ability to learn things quickly or not I have a little story.  Andy Dale was my main Yang stle tai chi teacher, and Tchoung Ta Tchen was his teacher, my grandfather teacher, who I got to go see quite a few times at his home.  He had been a general in the Chinese army, and he was a real tough and serious dude.  He was known as a grandmaster and was famous for being able to push people "really far" before they touch down.  Anyway, Andy learned a new tai chi form, and it took him about a month to get the whole form memorized, then he showed it to Tchoung one time.  A month later he went to see Tchoung, and Tchoung did the form for him, he did it perfectly, but incorporated more of the correct tai chi principles in it.  After seeing it only once.  Just to show some high level abilites = )


As you said.....a nice story...


I've heard that exact same story said about Bruce Lee and loads of other martial artists


----------



## Martial D

Starjumper7 said:


> Hi, I thought this beginner's forum would be a good place to say hello. Hello.
> Actually I am pretty much a beginner in wing chun, but I have some close relationships to it.
> 
> I lived in Seattle for most of my adult life, before moving to Ecuador, and I was lucky to have been accepted into a semi secret little family that was centered around my main teacher, named Fook Yueng. I don't know if any of you have heard of him.
> 
> Most martial artists have not heard of him because he wished to remain hidden from the public eye, but he is famous in a way, or famous and much loved by the small community that knows about him. He was Bruce Lee's uncle and main kung fu teacher. Bruce came to live with him in Seattle so that he could go to the University of Washington. Bruce lived with him for three years and was his student for a total of eight years.
> 
> Mr. Yueng was in the Red Boat Opera. I think some of you will have heard of Red Boat Wing Chun, well, Mr. Yueng was the Monkey King, the star of the opera, and so was Bruce's father, so they were the closest of kung fu brothers. The reason that Bruce said that he made it up is because Mr. Yueng did not want him to tell people who he learned his stuff from, because he didn't want people bothering him for lessons or challenging him to fights; he only taught Bruce as a relative, in private.
> 
> I was also Mr. Yueng's student for eight years, but he taught me chi kung, not kung fu. However, I got to learn some of the kung fu methods from some of his other student's, one who was probably more advanced than Bruce. I never was interested in martial arts or fighting, but I got to see what they were doing, and it was so amazing that I became interested purely from a scientific standpoint - or so I thought. It turns out I've been in this system from past lives.
> 
> Anyway, my primary interest is in real nei kung (as opposed to fake nei kung, which is what the public has been led to believe) and I like to share methods of chi power cultivation.
> 
> Mr. Yueng knew over a hundred martial arts, but his main ones, or favorite ones, were tai chi, wing chun, bagua, and praying mantis; and they all blended together in his mind, which is something that happens when you "arrive at the formless". So perhaps I can comment on some of the combat methods discussed here on the forum.
> 
> Steve


Uhhh. If you say so.


----------



## donald1

Hi!

I'm not really familiar with this form of opera or performers. Also wow. 100 styles. I know a lot of people have already commented on this but first of all. I'm pretty sure I haven't even heard of 100 different style names before and I've heard of a lot. I find it relatively hard to believe he met 100 styles in China? Did he specify China alone? Maybe he went outside china and did some training? Yet still. How does he even remember all the names to over 100 styles? This guy has either experienced a lot of made up a lot. Possibly both?


----------



## Xue Sheng

donald1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not really familiar with this form of opera or performers. Also wow. 100 styles. I know a lot of people have already commented on this but first of all. I'm pretty sure I haven't even heard of 100 different style names before and I've heard of a lot. I find it relatively hard to believe he met 100 styles in China? Did he specify China alone? Maybe he went outside china and did some training? Yet still. How does he even remember all the names to over 100 styles? This guy has either experienced a lot of made up a lot. Possibly both?



Here is a partial list of what you can find in China


----------



## Buka

I did that quick count thing like Tony did. Arts with a few hours and arts of 100 hours were the same for me, ten of them.

Arts I understand well enough to teach someone else reliable functional skills - 3.

If you limit it to arts I'm actually kind of good at - 1. 

Arts I've had my ashe kicked by.....I don't know, how much time you got?

The notion of knowing one hundred Arts is in a wheelhouse I have no knowledge of at all.


----------



## Starjumper7

donald1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not really familiar with this form of opera or performers. Also wow. 100 styles. I know a lot of people have already commented on this but first of all. I'm pretty sure I haven't even heard of 100 different style names before and I've heard of a lot. I find it relatively hard to believe he met 100 styles in China? Did he specify China alone? Maybe he went outside china and did some training? Yet still. How does he even remember all the names to over 100 styles? This guy has either experienced a lot of made up a lot. Possibly both?



Hi Donald, I'm sure there are way more than 100 types of kung fu in China.  Mr. Yueng did all his learning while he was in China.  Something very rare these days is very important in Taoist spiritual cultivation, and that is ethical conduct and honesty.  These days it is difficult to convey what this is or the importance given to it by practitioners.  Ethical, honorable conduct is called 'Te' in Chinese, and it is the most important and final piece of the Taoist spiritual path.  ... and yes, he was very experienced.

Concerning remembering the names, he did not try to keep his learnings separate but put them all together into his own art.  He said: "Take the best from each system, and leave the rest".  I think Bruce said something similar, plus he followed that rule as well.

When the Red Boat Opera went to a new city they were required to have a match between the champion of the city and the champion of the boat, and sometimes Mr. Yueng was the champion.  These were serious fights and sometimes people were maimed or killed.  Mr. Yueng told me that no one was ever able to hit him, which is a foundational principle of his kung fu.  If no one was able to hit him that implies that he didn't lose one of those matches.  If you do a search for Fook Yueng on the internet I think you will find nothing but the highest admiration of the highest skills.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Buka said:


> I did that quick count thing like Tony did. Arts with a few hours and arts of 100 hours were the same for me, ten of them.
> 
> Arts I understand well enough to teach someone else reliable functional skills - 3.
> 
> If you limit it to arts I'm actually kind of good at - 1.
> 
> Arts I've had my ashe kicked by.....I don't know, how much time you got?
> 
> The notion of knowing one hundred Arts is in a wheelhouse I have no knowledge of at all.


How do you get able to teach someone an art before you get kind of good at it?


----------



## Starjumper7

Here's a picture of uncle and nephew hamming it up in a photo both in Seattle:


----------



## Buka

kempodisciple said:


> How do you get able to teach someone an art before you get kind of good at it?



It’s a matter of perception I guess. I can teach basic beginning BJJ to a non grappler even though I’m a white belt in BJJ. Because I’ve been a white belt in BJJ for 27 years, rolled a lot and have competed in it.

I can teach you how to Box because I’ve trained boxing since the early seventies and had some competitions in that as well.

But by my standards I suck in both compared to what I’m good at.

P.S..... I’ve also had some really good instructors in both. Without them I’d be nothing.


----------



## snake_monkey

Welcome. Thank you for sharing.
I am very interested in your story. I am a Wing Chun practitioner and have self-taught Monkey King. I performed my debut in Chinatown on stage on this recent Moon Fest.

Any information you have on this topic would be appreciated - referring to Mr. Yeung’s Life and time on the Opera Boats, training Monkey King, and perhaps touching hands with a student of Mr. Yeung’s sometime. I can also provide an example of my work if you would like.


----------



## Starjumper7

snake_monkey said:


> Welcome. Thank you for sharing.
> I am very interested in your story. I am a Wing Chun practitioner and have self-taught Monkey King. I performed my debut in Chinatown on stage on this recent Moon Fest.
> 
> Any information you have on this topic would be appreciated - referring to Mr. Yeung’s Life and time on the Opera Boats, training Monkey King, and perhaps touching hands with a student of Mr. Yeung’s sometime.



You are welcome to come down here to Ecuador to play around = )

Actually, you can read about my story in great detail because I wrote a book about Mr. Yueng and his teachings.  It is titled "A Lineage of Dragons".  Mr. Yueng asked me to not write about him till after he passed away, more or less for the same reason that he told Bruce to not tell people who his main teacher was.

The book is more about the chi kung I learned from Mr. Yueng for a period of eight years.  He was had amazing chi power, and he was super psychic.  The chi kung he taught me was the one he used for himself to become so advanced spiritually, which is actually a nei kung system.  Keep in mind that the definition of nei kung has been completely bastardized by the money grubbers, so what the public thinks of as nei kung, or neigong is incorrect, and I don't blame you if you don't think much of it due to that.

Mr. Yuengs nei kung, named Tien Shan Chi Kung, is a true system of nei kung, one of the ones said to contain ten thousand techniques, and it is the Taoist spiritual path of the warrior, which at its highest level become the path of the wizard.  Just like his kung fu, the real methods of nei kung are more or less secret.

The book does describe several of Mr. Yueng's students, kung fu brothers of mine, who were also my teachers, One of them was likely more advanced than Bruce.  They taught me self defense, while Mr. Yueng taught me chi kung.



> I can also provide an example of my work if you would like.



Yes, I would like that.

You can look up "A Lineage of Dragons" on Amazon booksellers, it is in paperback and kindle ebook.

Here's from the book cover:
*A Lineage of Dragons*

A story of a life journey from the mundane to the supra normal.  A true story of Masters and Students of the Mystical Life Force Martial arts and beyond.

THE MAGUS OF SEATTLE  -  This book is about the mysterious chi kung master in Seattle who was Bruce Lee’s uncle and main kung fu teacher.   It tells of the kind of qigong that this master used to become one of the most powerful, and of the amazing things experienced by the author, who was his long time apprentice.  In China a powerful chi kung master is sometimes called a wizard.  This book describes one of these systems, a most rare and most powerful kind of physical, emotional, and spiritual cultivation system.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1096086778​


​


----------



## Flying Crane

Starjumper7 said:


> You are welcome to come down here to Ecuador to play around = )
> 
> Actually, you can read about my story in great detail because I wrote a book about Mr. Yueng and his teachings.  It is titled "A Lineage of Dragons".  Mr. Yueng asked me to not write about him till after he passed away, more or less for the same reason that he told Bruce to not tell people who his main teacher was.
> 
> The book is more about the chi kung I learned from Mr. Yueng for a period of eight years.  He was had amazing chi power, and he was super psychic.  The chi kung he taught me was the one he used for himself to become so advanced spiritually, which is actually a nei kung system.  Keep in mind that the definition of nei kung has been completely bastardized by the money grubbers, so what the public thinks of as nei kung, or neigong is incorrect, and I don't blame you if you don't think much of it due to that.
> 
> Mr. Yuengs nei kung, named Tien Shan Chi Kung, is a true system of nei kung, one of the ones said to contain ten thousand techniques, and it is the Taoist spiritual path of the warrior, which at its highest level become the path of the wizard.  Just like his kung fu, the real methods of nei kung are more or less secret.
> 
> The book does describe several of Mr. Yueng's students, kung fu brothers of mine, who were also my teachers, One of them was likely more advanced than Bruce.  They taught me self defense, while Mr. Yueng taught me chi kung.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would like that.
> 
> You can look up "A Lineage of Dragons" on Amazon booksellers, it is in paperback and kindle ebook.
> 
> Here's from the book cover:
> *A Lineage of Dragons*
> 
> A story of a life journey from the mundane to the supra normal.  A true story of Masters and Students of the Mystical Life Force Martial arts and beyond.
> 
> THE MAGUS OF SEATTLE  -  This book is about the mysterious chi kung master in Seattle who was Bruce Lee’s uncle and main kung fu teacher.   It tells of the kind of qigong that this master used to become one of the most powerful, and of the amazing things experienced by the author, who was his long time apprentice.  In China a powerful chi kung master is sometimes called a wizard.  This book describes one of these systems, a most rare and most powerful kind of physical, emotional, and spiritual cultivation system.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1096086778​
> 
> 
> ​


Why would Mr. Yeung ask Bruce Lee to not tell anyone who his instructor was?


----------



## Starjumper7

Flying Crane said:


> Why would Mr. Yeung ask Bruce Lee to not tell anyone who his instructor was?



The first reason is that Mr. Yueng did not want people bothering him for lessons or challenging him to fights, he was done with fighting.  Then when Bruce became popular another reason arose.  Ip Man was a close friend of Bruce's family in Hong Kong, therefore Mr. Yueng did not want Ip Man to lose face.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Starjumper7 said:


> You are welcome to come down here to Ecuador to play around = )
> 
> Actually, you can read about my story in great detail because I wrote a book about Mr. Yueng and his teachings.  It is titled "A Lineage of Dragons".  Mr. Yueng asked me to not write about him till after he passed away, more or less for the same reason that he told Bruce to not tell people who his main teacher was.
> 
> The book is more about the chi kung I learned from Mr. Yueng for a period of eight years.  He was had amazing chi power, and he was super psychic.  The chi kung he taught me was the one he used for himself to become so advanced spiritually, which is actually a nei kung system.  Keep in mind that the definition of nei kung has been completely bastardized by the money grubbers, so what the public thinks of as nei kung, or neigong is incorrect, and I don't blame you if you don't think much of it due to that.
> 
> Mr. Yuengs nei kung, named Tien Shan Chi Kung, is a true system of nei kung, one of the ones said to contain ten thousand techniques, and it is the Taoist spiritual path of the warrior, which at its highest level become the path of the wizard.  Just like his kung fu, the real methods of nei kung are more or less secret.
> 
> The book does describe several of Mr. Yueng's students, kung fu brothers of mine, who were also my teachers, One of them was likely more advanced than Bruce.  They taught me self defense, while Mr. Yueng taught me chi kung.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would like that.
> 
> You can look up "A Lineage of Dragons" on Amazon booksellers, it is in paperback and kindle ebook.
> 
> Here's from the book cover:
> *A Lineage of Dragons*
> 
> A story of a life journey from the mundane to the supra normal.  A true story of Masters and Students of the Mystical Life Force Martial arts and beyond.
> 
> THE MAGUS OF SEATTLE  -  This book is about the mysterious chi kung master in Seattle who was Bruce Lee’s uncle and main kung fu teacher.   It tells of the kind of qigong that this master used to become one of the most powerful, and of the amazing things experienced by the author, who was his long time apprentice.  In China a powerful chi kung master is sometimes called a wizard.  This book describes one of these systems, a most rare and most powerful kind of physical, emotional, and spiritual cultivation system.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1096086778​
> 
> 
> ​


When you say wizard, what exactly do you mean? Is it an exaggeration of his fighting prowess, is it a reference to his state of mind, or can he shoot fireballs out of his hand?


----------



## Starjumper7

kempodisciple said:


> When you say wizard, what exactly do you mean? Is it an exaggeration of his fighting prowess, is it a reference to his state of mind, or can he shoot fireballs out of his hand?



A very powerful and psychic chi kung master in China can be termed a wizard, and Mr. Yueng was one of the more advanced ones.

By powerful I mean powerful with chi energy.  His healing abilities were so fast and so advanced that they bordered on miraculous.  Concerning his state of mind, he was super psychic, so psychic that he was functionally omniscient.  He knew everything that I was thinking in class and at home, and he could also see what I was doing at home.  It was excellent motivation for me to work on stopping thinking.  He had a bright energy that sparkled, and his joy was contagious.  He had unconditional love.

He and some of his students could do things that I call Jedi methods, like pushing people without touching, which were demonstrated more by some of his students.

Once he showed me how to take sick energy out of my liver, demonstrated on himself.  He put his right hand near his liver in bird beak fashion and concentrated on that for a few seconds.  Then he moved his hand abruptly one inch outward.    I was standing about ten feet away, and I felt like I got hit by a pressure wave from an explosion.  There was a Russian guy standing next to me and he said "Wow, did you feel that?"

As you may imagine, someone with those abilities had an 'unfair' advantage over any normal person in a fight, very unfair.

When he was 78 he went to anpen house at the University of Washington and had a free EEG (brainwave) test done.  The doctors interpreting the readout said his EEG was like that of a teenagers.

Stuff like that, there's much more, of course.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I have never heard the term "wizard" (wūshī 巫师) applied to anyone in China


----------



## Starjumper7

It is rare, uncommon, but I've seen it mentioned in a couple of places.  Maybe I should stop using that word.  Magus is another word that is used as a label for people of similar abilites in other parts of the world.  Very advanced yogis in India have similar abilities.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Know little about India and its Yogis

What places? 
Because I have to tell you, never heard megus either, and to be totally honest I doubt that more than wizard. Talked with a TCM doc about "wizard" and the response was, never heard that, not in China.

But then "Grandmaster" is not used in China either, but it is used extensively in the west, even by some Chinese sifus


----------



## Starjumper7

Xue Sheng said:


> What places?



I saw it in a couple of places, the one I remember was in a newspaper report about some 'wizard' in China who was jailed for poisoning people.  It was in English, from a non Chinese news source.

The term magus, a version of magician, is used.  There is a really great book titled "The Magus of Strovolos"  I think you will enjoy it.

There's another book, "The Magus of Java,"  which is about a guy called John Chang, who you may have heard of.   I do not recommend that book.

That is why I decided to use the term Magus of Seattle in my back cover description.


----------



## Encho

Xue Sheng said:


> I have never heard the term "wizard" (wūshī 巫师) applied to anyone in China




Maybe people who live in wuxia 武俠, I guess if the person was a Daoist then maybe use 道士，


----------



## Starjumper7

The terms, wizard and magus, are English of course, and I have no idea what the translation is in Chinese.  Magus is usually used for serious discussions because the term wizard has been overtaken by fairy tales, but I don't care, I use both.  There is no doubt that the definitions do fit the person.

I am curious, what is the Chinese word for a chi kung master that is super psychic and has immense chi power?


----------



## Encho

Starjumper7 said:


> The terms, wizard and magus, are English of course, and I have no idea what the translation is in Chinese.  Magus is usually used for serious discussions because the term wizard has been overtaken by fairy tales, but I don't care, I use both.  There is no doubt that the definitions do fit the person.
> 
> I am curious, what is the Chinese word for a chi kung master that is super psychic and has immense chi power?


Xue Sheng gave a pretty decent translation of what the Hanzi would be, there are other Hanzi, 方士 Fangshi comes to mind in describing such a person, the english equivalent is Merlin.  If you are talking about a Qigong master "that is super psychic and has immense Qi power" by modern defination delusional  妄想 wang xiang.
If you say these things to a priest, then in a religuous context perhaps, merging with the Dao or spirtuality, but I do not think any priest would use "Super Psychic" in a religious context.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Starjumper7 said:


> I saw it in a couple of places, the one I remember was in a newspaper report about some 'wizard' in China who was jailed for poisoning people.  It was in English, from a non Chinese news source.
> 
> The term magus, a version of magician, is used.  There is a really great book titled "The Magus of Strovolos"  I think you will enjoy it.
> 
> There's another book, "The Magus of Java,"  which is about a guy called John Chang, who you may have heard of.   I do not recommend that book.
> 
> That is why I decided to use the term Magus of Seattle in my back cover description.



I know what a magus is. My point is, and it appears your sources prove that, it is not a term used my any legitimate person in China


----------



## snake_monkey

I will be picking up a copy of your book, as I'm interested in this on many levels. Thanks.

Link to my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-qj9Idc0bUSoUieeOe28NQ (have fun with that, I'm still working things out in terms of digital media content production, but if your enjoy what you see please subscribe).

As for discussion on the term Wu / Wizard - I am personally a basic QiGong teacher for a club at my work place...we do light fitness, qigong, and yoga. I am a quarter native Siberian and have been interested in Shamanism for many, many, years. I found some research (can't recall the source) that related the Ancient Chinese term 'Wu' to one that performed pre-Taoist shamanic practices in Chinese culture, many of which may have been the same/similar to some Qigong practices today.


----------



## Xue Sheng

snake_monkey said:


> I will be picking up a copy of your book, as I'm interested in this on many levels. Thanks.
> 
> Link to my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-qj9Idc0bUSoUieeOe28NQ (have fun with that, I'm still working things out in terms of digital media content production, but if your enjoy what you see please subscribe).
> 
> As for discussion on the term Wu / Wizard - I am personally a basic QiGong teacher for a club at my work place...we do light fitness, qigong, and yoga. I am a quarter native Siberian and have been interested in Shamanism for many, many, years. I found some research (can't recall the source) that related the Ancient Chinese term 'Wu' to one that performed pre-Taoist shamanic practices in Chinese culture, many of which may have been the same/similar to some Qigong practices today.



Be careful with running with the generic Wu. there are multiple meanings of Wu in Chinese depending on the tone.
Wushi can mean wizard, it can also mean warrior, it can also mean affair, 50, ignore, lion dance, to hold things up and a whole lot of other things. Without the proper tones you just don't know. And the characters are what work best for figuring out what s meant by wushi


----------



## Starjumper7

snake_monkey said:


> I will be picking up a copy of your book, as I'm interested in this on many levels. Thanks.
> 
> Link to my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-qj9Idc0bUSoUieeOe28NQ (have fun with that, I'm still working things out in terms of digital media content production, but if your enjoy what you see please subscribe).



Hi, I subscribed to your channel on Utube.  I think you will like the book, it got five out of five stars from the people who filled in the  testimonial section, except for one person who gave it one star, who also did not get the book.  Which appears to be a simple case of jealousy.

I offer this as a counterpoint to someone else's 'review' here on this forum:




Here's the Amazon reviews page:  Amazon.com: Customer reviews: A Lineage of Dragons: The mysterious qigong master who was Bruce Lee's uncle and main teacher

The book is not for teaching methods so much, although it has a few hints for those who can read between the lines. It is more so people can learn about what is possible on the Taoist spiritual path of the warrior, and to differentiate it from fake neigong, which is what you find in the media.  The reason for this is explained very clearly and precisely in the book.  You can learn why it is impossible to teach neigong in a book or a video.


----------



## Starjumper7




----------



## Encho

I bought the book, I read it, I gave it 2 stars,
Why my review isn't there I'll have to look into it again.

The book in honestly is just some guys testimony, and says nothing about what neigong is, also the author refers to his Chinese  teacher as a "chink" and uses and makes fun of his teacher's accent as "crazzy" and "bushi*" calls one of his students fat though I guess it's the voice in his head he insists, goes on a nervous breakdown about not being worthy in his life, refers to his late teacher as a reincarnated dragon. There is also that undertone in the book about hating or anger towards any other Qigong or neigong person and only he knows what real neigong is, he speaks about neigong as Taoist wizards it's inaccurate.


----------



## Encho

The person who gave it one star Bob something refers to Liang sifu who is regarded as one of the top teachers  in Qigong as well as friends with Jwing Ming Yang another well regarded scholar in Qigong and Martial arts, Liang sifu Qigong book is a hundred times better than this book, also his daughter Helen is hott!


----------



## Encho

Here is the actual quote from his book

"after a few months of this we were going through our usual routine and were in a position where we were bending over to the side with our arms out behind us when the word "chink" popped into my head-silently-but it wasn't so quiet in my head, it was more like a yell, a psychic yell".-Part 8 practicing the path


----------



## Starjumper7

Encho said:


> The book in honestly is just some guys testimony, and says nothing about what neigong is, also the author refers to his Chinese  teacher as a "chink" and uses and makes fun of his teacher's accent as "crazzy" and "bushi*" calls one of his students fat



Those are all lies from a jealous person.  You can find the truth in the book.  It is not uncommon for Chinese people despise whites that have been shown the real Way.


----------



## Encho

Starjumper7 said:


> Those are all lies from a jealous person.  You can find the truth in the book.  It is not uncommon for Chinese people despise whites that have been shown the real Way.


Which part is a lie the direct quotes from your book?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Starjumper7 said:


> It is not uncommon for Chinese people despise whites that have been shown the real Way.



Not my experience.


----------



## Starjumper7

Bruce Lee was assassinated partly for teaching whites, and it is also a reason why Mr. Yueng told me to not write about him until after he died.  In the book it tells how and why Bruce was assassinated.


----------



## Encho

Most Chinese are surprised if a non Chinese is interested in daojiao and fojiao and Martial arts especially neijia arts especially the younger generation, I think curious on how and why are more frequent and definitely encouraging in learning Chinese culture.


----------



## Headhunter

Starjumper7 said:


> Bruce Lee was assassinated partly for teaching whites, and it is also a reason why Mr. Yueng told me to not write about him until after he died.  In the book it tells how and why Bruce was assassinated.


No...just no....he died because he had a brain aneurysm


----------



## Xue Sheng

QUOTE="Starjumper7, post: 1975952, member: 41109"]Bruce Lee was assassinated partly for teaching whites, and it is also a reason why Mr. Yueng told me to not write about him until after he died.  In the book it tells how and why Bruce was assassinated.[/QUOTE]

OK, sorry, I'm out, you are going down the wrong road here. I am trying to understand and trying to figure out what it is you are trying to do here, but this is all wuxia ( 武侠 ) IMO.

Sorry, but based on what I know as fact....compared to what you are saying about Neigong, Bruce Lee and Fook Yueng you are way off, and by the way Fook Yueng passed away in 2012….and this combines with the other unfounded and outrageous claims I have had about enough... And to be honest, IMO, claims of “couldn’t talk or didn’t talk until after the teachers death are always questionable to me. 

Chinese people do well with folks who have real skill, however they don't do well with fake masters. 

Bruce Lee's Wing Chun teachers were
A little Ip Man
A lot of Wong Shun Leung
and some Wan Kam Leung
Or at least that is I am more incline to beleive 

and when he left Hong Kong he went to California. 

And why the importance of connecting yourself in some way to Bruce Lee? What is the point? You may want to be careful though about trying to market Bruce Lee. His daughter is pretty much against it and not afraid of litigation, in the name of her father. 

I'm sorry, this may lock this thread, but I've had enough of this

Good luck to you in whatever it is you are trying to do


----------



## Headhunter

Encho said:


> I bought the book, I read it, I gave it 2 stars,
> Why my review isn't there I'll have to look into it again.
> 
> The book in honestly is just some guys testimony, and says nothing about what neigong is, also the author refers to his Chinese  teacher as a "chink" and uses and makes fun of his teacher's accent as "crazzy" and "bushi*" calls one of his students fat though I guess it's the voice in his head he insists, goes on a nervous breakdown about not being worthy in his life, refers to his late teacher as a reincarnated dragon. There is also that undertone in the book about hating or anger towards any other Qigong or neigong person and only he knows what real neigong is, he speaks about neigong as Taoist wizards it's inaccurate.


Classy


----------



## Headhunter

.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Thread locked pending staff review.

--------
*Gerry Seymour*
MartialTalk Moderator
@gpseymour


----------

